# Hello form Battle Creek, MI



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

I have really wanted to work for or in a haunted attraction for years, and got the chance this year (and ended up in management). Found this site when searching for creepy clown music, and well, this is the right kind of place to help the place that I am working with.

Found some other great ideas and hope to come up with some of my own to share.

Keep it scary!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Would love to see some pictures of the things you've done. Always looking for fresh brains to pick. Then eat when we are finished picking. Hate to see a good brain go to waste.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey there and Welcome!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum, If you are looking for Circus Horror music try Midnight Syndicates' "Carnival Arcane". When you get everything worked out please share and like Scareme said...... We can eat your brains!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Haven!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I will get some photos tonight, and we are going to try for a "Blair" style video of the walk through.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Welcome fellow Michiganer! 'Course I transplanted myself down in Indiana, but I am a mitten-dweller by heart...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yay- Another Michigan haunter!! Hello and welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello fellow Michigander welcome


----------

